# Cheaphumidor - Tuscany or Milano



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

I am looking at getting a humidor from cheaphumidors, either the Tuscany or the Milano. From what I gather from this forum, that site has a pretty good reputation for quality. I really don't need that large of a humidor but I figure a larger humidor would provide more of a buffer for humidity than a smaller one, and it looks really nice too.

Can anyone weigh in on either of these humidors?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Both look nice and should hold humidity well especially since they do not have glass. I would say go for the Tuscany over the Milano because of the larger size. I bought a 150 count humidor from bargain humidors and it's close to filled after two weeks. But I might just have a problem. 

Keep in mind that the manufactures tend to overshoot the cigar count, so realistically it will probably only hold about 70% of what it's advertised as. That is, unless you are ridiculous good at cigar tetris.

Oh, and make sure to check out the imperfects if you haven't. It'll save you some dough that you can use for cigars :tu


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

If you can, go a little bigger. There's never enough room it seems! I bought the San Marco years ago and it's been great.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Whichever one has the solid top


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the Milano and it is real nice. No seal problems or RH loss. Good sturdy build humidor.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't forget to get the coupon for Puff members!! Sam, "CheapHumidors", is a member here and hands out coupons to us! 

Way to be one of the cool kids.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Tubesaddict said:


> I am looking at getting a humidor from cheaphumidors, either the Tuscany or the Milano. From what I gather from this forum, that site has a pretty good reputation for quality. I really don't need that large of a humidor but I figure a larger humidor would provide more of a buffer for humidity than a smaller one, and it looks really nice too.
> 
> Can anyone weigh in on either of these humidors?


I bought a Milano from Cheaphumidors a couple of years ago. It's a fine humidor. I haven't had any problems with it at all. Also, cheaphumidors is a great site--I've bought stuff from them many times and have always been pleased with the service, selection, and prices.

The Milano I got was an "imperfect". The only mark I found on it was on the INSIDE of the humidor and it was very small. It was a great purchase.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Magnate said:


> Don't forget to get the coupon for Puff members!! Sam, "CheapHumidors", is a member here and hands out coupons to us!
> 
> Way to be one of the cool kids.


I do try :woohoo:

Tubesaddict, feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions or would like a coupon!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

DeeSkank said:


> Unless you are ridiculous good at cigar tetris.


Dude, you just gave me a great idea for an online game lol.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Buy BIG
Remember, a 150 ct hummi does't hold 150 cigars.
and if you hang around here, it's likely you will outgrow it
soon.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Buy BIG
> Remember, a 150 ct hummi does't hold 150 cigars.
> and if you hang around here, it's likely you will outgrow it
> soon.


That's because "ct" doesn't stand for "count". When it comes to humidors, it's an abbreviation for "cigarette"!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Dude, you just gave me a great idea for an online game lol.


Now we just need to find some Flash developers. However, after everything is said and done, I require 25% of funds made. In cigars preferably. :smoke:


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> I do try :woohoo:
> 
> Tubesaddict, feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions or would like a coupon!


I would very much like a coupon, but have already found it elsewhere on the site along with a couple of others for fathers day and such.  I do have a question though. On the imperfects section of cheaphumidors, does the humidor come in the color shown in the picture? I noticed there was no drop down for finish. For example, the Tuscany is shown in the high gloss cherry. If I order it from the imperfect page, will I receive the high gloss cherry?

Thanks for all the replies guys, I believe I am going to order the Tuscany from the imperfects page. Any opinion on the accessories? Unless persuaded I am sticking with the analogue hygrometer, ordering the HUMI-care, 1 step EZ Hygrometer calibration kit, and 1 step EZ Humidor Seasoning kit to go with it.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Tubesaddict said:


> I would very much like a coupon, but have already found it elsewhere on the site along with a couple of others for fathers day and such.  I do have a question though. On the imperfects section of cheaphumidors, does the humidor come in the color shown in the picture? I noticed there was no drop down for finish. For example, the Tuscany is shown in the high gloss cherry. If I order it from the imperfect page, will I receive the high gloss cherry?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys, I believe I am going to order the Tuscany from the imperfects page. Any opinion on the accessories? Unless persuaded I am sticking with the analogue hygrometer, ordering the HUMI-care, 1 step EZ Hygrometer calibration kit, and 1 step EZ Humidor Seasoning kit to go with it.


I would suggest getting a digital hygrometer and calibrating it. The analogue ones tend to be very unreliable. For seasoning, Herf-N-Turf's guide has some excellent advice on the topic using just distilled water and a sponge. It's in a sticky at the top of the accessory discussion page. A lot of members here would suggest that you use beads instead of the HUMI-care. There are tons of threads about them, so just search.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Tubesaddict said:


> I would very much like a coupon, but have already found it elsewhere on the site along with a couple of others for fathers day and such.  I do have a question though. On the imperfects section of cheaphumidors, does the humidor come in the color shown in the picture? I noticed there was no drop down for finish. For example, the Tuscany is shown in the high gloss cherry. If I order it from the imperfect page, will I receive the high gloss cherry?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys, I believe I am going to order the Tuscany from the imperfects page. Any opinion on the accessories? Unless persuaded I am sticking with the analogue hygrometer, ordering the HUMI-care, 1 step EZ Hygrometer calibration kit, and 1 step EZ Humidor Seasoning kit to go with it.


They're as pictured. We don't always have each color in stock as imperfect, so whatever's shown is what it is.


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

Just ordered an imperfect high gloss cherry Tuscany humidor from Cheaphumidors. Could not order any beads or a digital hygrometer as funds would not allow. Those will have to come later, for now the analogue hygrometer and the rectangle humidifier will suffice. I'll post pics when it arrives :thumb:


----------

